# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  الأمير الوليد ينهي سنوات الغموض حول ثروته.. 17 مليار دولار "بالورقة والقلم"

## زهره التوليب

تراجعت 4 مليارات دولار بسبب الأزمة العالمية
الأمير الوليد ينهي سنوات الغموض حول ثروته.. 17 مليار دولار "بالورقة والقلم"






دبي – قطب العربي 
بعد سنواتٍ من الغموض حول ثروة الأمير الوليد بن طلال دفع البعض للوصول بها إلى رقم 30 مليار دولار، ظهرت أخيرًا الأرقام الحقيقية لثروة الأمير والتي بلغت 17.08 مليار دولار، لكن هذه الثروة تراجعت حوالي 4 مليارات دولار عن العام الماضي نتيجة التأثر بالأزمة المالية العالمية (الدولار يساوي 3.75 ريالات).

وجاء الرقم الأخير لثروة الأمير الوليد ضمن اللائحة السنوية لمجلة أرابيان بيزنس لأغنى 50 شخصية عربية والتي نُشرت يوم الأحد الماضي، وحافظ على صدارتها الأمير الوليد نفسه، وقال مُعدو اللائحة إنهم استقوا معلوماتهم وبياناتهم عن ثروة الوليد من الأمير نفسه ومن أقرب مساعديه مدعمةً بالوثائق والبيانات الرسمية.

تقديرات متباينة
وكانت المجلات المتخصصة بثروات الأغنياء -ومنها فوربس العالمية وطبعتها العربية- قدروا ثروة الأمير الوليد العام الماضي 2007 بمبلغ 20.3 مليار دولار، وقدَّرت أرابيان بيزنس العام الماضي ثروة الوليد بـ29 مليار دولار، لكنها عادت وصححت الرقم إلى 21 مليار دولار، كما وضعت مجلة فوربس العالمية الأمير الوليد في المرتبة الخامسة والأثرى خارج أمريكا ضمن قائمة أثرى رجال أعمال العالم للعام 2005 بثروةٍ بلغت 18 مليار دولار.

ووضعت قائمة مجلة فورتشن Fortune الأمريكية لأقوى 25 شخصية في القارة الأسيوية للعام 2005 الأمير الوليد بن طلال بن عبد العزيز في المرتبة الخامسة، مطلقةً عليه لقب وارن بوفيت العربي، وأقوى مستثمر في العالم. 

لكن معدِّي لائحة أرابيان بيزنس لأغنى 50 شخصية عربية هذا العام نجحوا في الوصول إلى الأمير الوليد شخصيًا وبعض مساعديه لحصر ثروته بدقة، وحسب الإحصائيات الجديدة يناهز صافي مجموع ثروة الأمير الوليد -كما كشف عنه في الثاني من ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2008- 17.08 مليار دولار، وهي موزعة على خمسة مجالات؛ وهي: الأسهم التي تندرج كلها ضمن شركة المملكة القابضة، التي قدرت قيمتها في 2 ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2008، بمبلغ 7.98مليار دولار، والشركات الكبرى والخارجة عن إطار "المملكة القابضة" (مجموعة القنوات الفضائية "إل بي سي وروتانا") والتي تبلغ قيمتهما 1.6 مليار دولار، بالإضافة إلى استثماراتٍ صغيرةٍ تناهز قيمتها 11 مليون دولار فقط، وعقارات الأمير والتي تقدر قيمتها بمبلغ 3.196 مليار دولار تحديدًا، والأصول الرئيسة الأخرى التي تصل قيمتها إلى 1.679 مليار دولار، وأخيرًا الأصول النقدية الموجودة في بنوك متعددة.

المملكة القابضة
وقد تأسست المملكة القابضة على يد الأمير الوليد في عام 1980، وهي اليوم واحدة من أكبر الشركات في العالم وأكثرها تنوعًا من حيث الاستثمارات الخاصة سواء في المملكة العربية السعودية، أو الشرق الأوسط وفي شركاتٍ عالمية.

وتتركز محفظة المملكة القابضة الاستثمارية بشكل أساسي على 3 قطاعات اقتصادية رئيسة؛ وهي: قطاعات الخدمات المصرفية والمالية، والفنادق، وشركات إدارة الفنادق، والعقارات، ولدى الشركة أيضًا اهتمامٌ بقطاعات التقنية والإعلام والاتصالات، والسياحة، والمواد الاستهلاكية والرعاية الصحية، وتجارة التجزئة، وقطاع الصناعة.

وتشمل المحفظة الاستثمارية أسماء تجارية متميزة بما فيها، سيتي غروب، مجموعة سامبا المالية، فيرمونت رافلز للفنادق الدولية، فنادق فور سيزونز، وفنادق ومنتجعات موفنبيك، ونيوز كوربوريشن، وتايم ورنر، وسونغ بيرد للعقارات (كناري وورف لندن)، وبروكتر آند غامبل، وهيولت باكارد، وموتورولا، وشركة والت ديزني، وأيستمان كوداك، بالإضافة إلى أنشطة الشركة المحلية، وخصوصًا أنشطتها في الشركات المساهمة في المملكة، ومساهمتها في تنمية وتطوير الأسواق في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا، حيث تشكل هذه القطاعات الأربعة 90% من محفظة الشركة الاستثمارية.

وتعتبر شركة المملكة القابضة اليوم أحد أكبر المستثمرين في المملكة العربية السعودية، وأكبر المستثمرين العرب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

كيف تؤثر الأزمة؟
تتضمن المحفظة الاستثمارية المحلية والدولية للمملكة القابضة استثمارات في قطاعات اقتصادية رئيسة عديدة؛ فمن المعالم العقارية المميزة، إلى الفنادق العالمية الفاخرة إلى القطاع المصرفي إلى وسائط الإعلام وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، وتجارة التجزئة والرعاية الصحية والترفيه والسياحة، وتشمل هذه الحصص التي يملكها الوليد في شركات كبرى مثل سيتي غروب، وأبل ونيوز كوربوريشن. 

وقال تقرير أرابيان بيزنس إن أحد الأخطاء الشائعة في كثيرٍ من الأحيان في تقدير ثروة الأمير الوليد هو في العدّ المزدوج أي حساب الخسائر والمكاسب مرتين؛ فمثلاً، وبالرغم من أن الانخفاض في سعر سهم سيتي غروب، الذي يملك فيه الوليد 5%، قد تم توثيقه بوضوح، فإنه لم يتم إضافته بشكلٍ منفصلٍ إلى ثروته واعتبر جزءًا من المحفظة الاستثمارية للملكة القابضة، وبعبارةٍ أخرى فإن 95% من الأسهم التي يملكها الوليد شخصيًا في المملكة القابضة تشمل كل ما يملكه من أسهم وحصص تحت راية المملكة القابضة. 

واعتبارًا من 2 كانون الأول /ديسمبر، وعلى أساس 1.33 دولار (5 ريالات) لسعر السهم، فإن حصة الأمير الوليد في المملكة القابضة كانت قيمتها 7.98 مليار دولار. 
ومن الجدير بالذكر بأن أي تغييرٍ في سعر سهم المملكة القابضة يكون له تأثير بالغ على ثروة الأمير، فمثلاً انخفاض سعر سهم المملكة القابضة بـ27 سنت (1 ريال سعودي) يشكل انخفاضًا بـ1.7 مليار دولار في الثروة الشخصية للأمير.

وكشفت أرابيان بيزنس تقييمًا مستقلاً لأكبر قوتين خارجتين عن نطاق المملكة القابضة وهما القناتين الفضائيتين "إل بي سي" و"وروتانا" حيث بلغت حصة الوليد الشخصية في هذه الشركات 1.6 مليار دولار. 

أيضًا كشفت أريبيان بزنس النقاب عن تملك الوليد 66% من شركة صغيرة للاستشارات أسست عام 1990، ولديه حصة الأغلبية في هذه الشركة بما يناهز 11 مليون دولار، هذا بالإضافة إلى شركاتٍ أخرى لا تدخل ضمن إطار المملكة القابضة.

العقارات الخاصة
يستضيف الوليد معظم كبار الشخصيات والزوار ذوي المراتب العالية في "منتجع المملكة" الذي يعد تحفة معمارية بذوقٍ ملكي، ولكن هذا ليس بالشيء الكثير بالمقارنة مع "واحة المملكة" الفاخرة التي مازالت قيد الإنشاء حاليًا، وتبلغ مساحة واحة المملكة 4 مليون متر مربع وستكون جاهزة بنهاية عام 2009، وسوف يشمل 70000 متر مربع من المشروع على بحيرةٍ وحديقة حيوانات خاصة، وتقدر قيمتها بمبلغ 350 مليون دولار، شاملةً تكاليف التطوير.

واستحوذ الأمير الوليد على 50 مليون متر مربع من الأرض المحاذية لمشروع واحة المملكة، حيث يطور حاليًا مطورون عقاريون إماراتيون كشركة إعمار العقارية مشاريع جديدة على مقربةٍ منها، ما أسفر عن ارتفاعٍ في قيمة الأراضي المحيطة ليناهز سعر المتر المربع الواحد 26.66 دولار (وفقًا لأرقام خاصة بإعمار العقارية)، ما جعل قيمة الأرض المحاذية لمشروع واحة المملكة والمملوكة من طرف الوليد تناهز 1.3 مليار دولار.

أما منتج المملكة فتبلغ مساحته حاليًا 500.000 متر مربع وهو يحاذي الحي الدبلوماسي في الرياض، وهو أفخر مكانٍ للترفيه خاص بضيوف الأمير، ويحتوي المنتجع على حديقة حيوان خاصة وبحيرة.

وتحولت مكاتب الوليد بن طلال السابقة إلى مقرٍّ لمؤسسة الوليد بن طلال الخيرية حيث يدير من خلالها الأمير أعماله الخيرية محليًا وإقليميًا ودوليًا.

ويمتلك الأمير الوليد مجموعةً خاصة من القصور والأراضي المجاورة لمملكة الواحة وأراضي في مواقع مختلفة.

أسطول نقل جوي وبري
ويمتلك الأمير الوليد العديد من الأصول الرئيسة الأخرى تقدر بـ1.679 مليار دولار، منها حقيبة النقل التي يمتلكها الأمير والتي تبلغ قيمتها 820 مليون دولار وتضم طائرة بوينغ 747 بمبلغ 240 مليون دولار، وإيرباص A380 بقيمة 330 مليون دولار، وإيرباص A320 بـ120 مليون دولار، وهوكر بـ6 مليون دولار، ويخوت وطائرات هليكوبتر بـ105 مليون دولار، أما أسطول السيارات فتبلغ قيمته 21 مليون دولار، ويناهز عدده 400 مركبة، وتشمل عددًا كبيرًا من الشاحنات التي تحمل المعدات له بشكلٍ يومي بين معسكراته في مواقع مختلفة من الصحراء.

بالإضافة إلى 10 سيارات خاصة وأكثرها استعمالاً هي فولفو، رينج روفر، هامر وإنفينيتي، ولا يمتلك الأمير مثل هواة جمع السيارات فراري أو لامبورغيني. 

وهذا يترك 857 مليون دولار كأصول أخرى معظمها من مجموعته من المجوهرات، كما يمتلك أيضًا مرفأ في مدينة كان الفرنسية واستثمارات أخرى في شركات لبنانية وفلسطينية، بخلاف السيولة النقدية التي رفض الأمير الكشف عنها.

----------


## زهره التوليب

{قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }آل عمران26

----------


## باريسيا

كل مابفوت بدي ارد بيضيع كل الكلمات وبرجع اطلع وارجع على الموضوع وانسى شو بدي احكي 

مافي غير احكي لا حسد 

ورزقهم الله ورزقنى الله 

شو بدي احكي 

يسلمو اديكي على المعلومات والخبريه 

وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة

----------


## Sad Story

حترك عادل امام يرد عني




شكرا زهرة

----------


## Paradise

الله يزيد ويبارك

شكرا زهرة

----------


## مدحت

ما شاء الله
بس معقول هيك ثروته وبس كانت الناس تحكي ارقام خيالية بالنسبة لهالمبلغ
هاد اغنى شخص بالعالم معقوب هالقد ثروته بس
مشكورة زهرة على الخبر

----------


## M7MD

مسكين 

جد الله يكون بعونه 

ما معاه شي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
لكن معدِّي لائحة أرابيان بيزنس لأغنى 50 شخصية عربية هذا العام نجحوا في الوصول إلى الأمير الوليد شخصيًا وبعض مساعديه لحصر ثروته بدقة، وحسب الإحصائيات الجديدة يناهز صافي مجموع ثروة الأمير الوليد -كما كشف عنه في الثاني من ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2008- 17.08 مليار دولار، وهي موزعة على خمسة مجالات؛ وهي: الأسهم التي تندرج كلها ضمن شركة المملكة القابضة، التي قدرت قيمتها في 2 ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2008، بمبلغ 7.98مليار دولار، والشركات الكبرى والخارجة عن إطار "المملكة القابضة" (مجموعة القنوات الفضائية "إل بي سي وروتانا") والتي تبلغ قيمتهما 1.6 مليار دولار، بالإضافة إلى استثماراتٍ صغيرةٍ تناهز قيمتها 11 مليون دولار فقط، وعقارات الأمير والتي تقدر قيمتها بمبلغ 3.196 مليار دولار تحديدًا، والأصول الرئيسة الأخرى التي تصل قيمتها إلى 1.679 مليار دولار، وأخيرًا الأصول النقدية الموجودة في بنوك متعددة 



عارفين شو الكلمه الاصح الان >> الله يعينه 

صدقوني يا شباب هذا مش عايش ، وكل واحد فيكو عايش بفظاوية بال مبسوط اكثر منه ، مش انه المصاري مش حلوه ، لا كلنا منحب المصاري ، بس بهذا الشكل ، بتصير انت عباره عن جهاز الكتروني في وراك الف شركه و الف قطاع بتشتغل فيه و الف سولافه ، و كل ما نزل سهم قلبك بنزل ، و كل ما خسرت اشي بتمرض ، ويا ويلك طلع النفط ، و يا ويلك الشركه الفلانية رفعت اسمهمها ، و يا ويلك السلعه الفلانية بالمنطقة الفلانية بتحقق خسائر كبيرة ولازم نجد بديل 

بالعربي هذا عايش مشان يجمع المال ، مش مشان يستمتع بحياته 

كمان لا تنسوا انه كل فلس رح يسأل عنه يوم القيامه : من وين أخذه و كيف صرفه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sad Story 					 
> _حترك عادل امام يرد عني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا زهرة_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  اللهم اديله طحينه
شكرا عالرد المميز

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> لكن معدِّي لائحة أرابيان بيزنس لأغنى 50 شخصية عربية هذا العام نجحوا في الوصول إلى الأمير الوليد شخصيًا وبعض مساعديه لحصر ثروته بدقة، وحسب الإحصائيات الجديدة يناهز صافي مجموع ثروة الأمير الوليد -كما كشف عنه في الثاني من ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2008- 17.08 مليار دولار، وهي موزعة على خمسة مجالات؛ وهي: الأسهم التي تندرج كلها ضمن شركة المملكة القابضة، التي قدرت قيمتها في 2 ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2008، بمبلغ 7.98مليار دولار، والشركات الكبرى والخارجة عن إطار "المملكة القابضة" (مجموعة القنوات الفضائية "إل بي سي وروتانا") والتي تبلغ قيمتهما 1.6 مليار دولار، بالإضافة إلى استثماراتٍ صغيرةٍ تناهز قيمتها 11 مليون دولار فقط، وعقارات الأمير والتي تقدر قيمتها بمبلغ 3.196 مليار دولار تحديدًا، والأصول الرئيسة الأخرى التي تصل قيمتها إلى 1.679 مليار دولار، وأخيرًا الأصول النقدية الموجودة في بنوك متعددة 
> 
> 
> 
> عارفين شو الكلمه الاصح الان >> الله يعينه 
> 
> ...


صدقت والله يامحمد...والله لاينسأل عن كل قرش من وين اجى وفي شو راح

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لمروركم جميعا

----------


## دلع

الزعيم يلهط على طول


شكرا على الخبر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شو الله يعينه !!!!!.....

قول نيالو ... عايش بنعيم وترف ومبسوط ومكيف... بقلك عندو 10 سيارات ومنتجع بكان بفرنسا....و....

اللي مثلو مش سائل عن اسهم نزلت وطلعت ...لانو بكون ببساطة تحتو ناس هي اللي بتشتغل وبتتعب.....

والله ما حد عايش براحة بال قدو ...المال بيصنع كل شي ...مش زينا بنتعب وبنشقى مشان 200 ليرة اخر الشهر وبتظلك منشغل البال كيف بدك تدبر حالك فيهم لاخر الشهر

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور روان واحمد
الله يعينه يا احمد..ثروته نصها من ورا روتانا والفن والبطيخ
الله يعينه على مازرع والله يعينه على مارح يحصد
من الناحيه التانيه..هو مرفه نعم...لكن مابيعني ابدا انه سعيد..السعاده اشي ثاني مابينشرى بالمصاري
تخيل لو انه يطلع زكاه عن امواله قديش رح يحل مشاكل...تخيل قديش بيقدر يساعد مساكين وفقراء
طبعا انا مابحكي انه مابيطلع زكاه..الله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ممكن المصاري تصنع السعادة ليش لأ ... ليش يعني اللي معو مصاري مش لازم يكون سعيد...والله ما حد سعيد ومنبسط قدهو وين ما بدو بروح وشو ما بدو بيحضرلوا وقد ما بدو بتجوز وبحب وبخلف  و ما بهكل هم لقمة العيش ...مرات الواحد بكون ما في بجيبتو حق علبة بيبسي بظل متنكد طول اليوم .... 

بعدين ليش نحكم عليه انو مش سعيد...وبالنسبة لثروته ...هو ورثها اعتقد من خوالو او هيك شي ما بعرف بالزبط المهم انه مش من ورا روتانا صار معو مصاري....وبالنهاية اكيد هو رح ينسأل عن هالمال قدام ربه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله يا صديقي احمد ممكن تكون المصاري هي احدى الطرق المؤدية للسعادة 

ولكد السعاده لا تساوي المال 

اعطيك مثال بسيط واحد معه مصاري قد الوليد بن طلال على الف مره و فيه مرض منغص عليه عيشته ، و واحد ثاني راتبه 200 دينار بالشهر و عايش و الحمد لله  > يا ترى مين فيهم سعيد أكثر 

نحنا ما حكمنا انه مش سعيد ، لكن و مش مشان اعمل حالي مثالي لو حكولي اتصير محله او تتحقق اكمن شغله ولا ابسط منهم ببالي ما رح اختار ال 17 مليار دولار 

بعدين يا رجل عم يحكو انه قناة ال بي سي اله ، مهيه من ستار اكاديمي لـ هزي يا نواعم > وخذلك قديش بحصد سيئات ملايين العرب اللي بكيفو على السوالف هاي 

اي جد الله يعينه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كلامك صحيح وصراحتك جميلة ... بس ممكن الفقير او الانسن العادي يصير معو مرض والله يبتليه هون المسألة الها اكثر من راي...بس انا بقارن بين اثنين وما فيهم اي مرض او داء وعايشين نفس العيشة واحد معو مصاري والثاني ما معو اكيد اللي معو مصاري هو السعيد ...المصاري بتصنع السعادة والعكس مش صحيح ...

اما بالنسبة لمالو انا حكيتلك رح يتحاسب علي ورح ينسأل عنو وكيف انفقو .... وبغض النظر وبعيد عن الدين هو الان يمتلك جانب كبير من السعادة والترف والراحة

وبالنسبة لستار اكاديمي وقناة ال بي سي بصراحة هذا البرنامج بعمل زي اجهزة القياس ...لقياس مدى سذاجة الانسن واعطاء مؤشر عن ما يتمتع به الشخص من عقل ورجاحة الفكر وما يتمتع به من جهل وفراغ وقلة ادراك...عالعموم انا شفرت القناة بسبب هذا البرنامج قبل 4 او خمس سنوات وما نزلتها عندي عالتلفزيون والحمدلله اخوتي قدرو ينسوها ... وينسو البرنامج

----------


## زهره التوليب

احمد حابه احكيلك كلمه وحده...احنا بالحياه الدنيا مش بالجنه والانسان انخلق في كبد كما ذكر القران الكريم وما انخلق ليسعد..لهيك لاتظن ابدا انها ممكن تكمل على بني ادم والا مافي داعي انه احنا نسعى ورى الجنه الي هي بنظرنا الكمال ووعدنا ربنا فيها...
انا بتمنى يكون معي مصاري..وعندي سياره وبيت واروح سياحه..بس مش لدرجه يكون معي 17 مليار...صدقني انها حمل ثقيل جدا جدا..
وبرجع بحكيلك مصاري الدنيا كلها ما بتقدر تشتري السعاده...مابتقدر تشتري الصحه زيما ذكر محمد وما بتقدر تشتري قلب محب ومخلص وصادق...ومابتقدر تشتري الجنه بالاخره...بالعكس هاي المصاري..فتنه..بتغري صاحبها..لانو شو ماعمل قادر انه يخفي اخطاؤه بسلطه المال..
انا كمان مابدي ال17 مليار دولار

----------


## محمد العزام

النارُ آخرُ دينارٍ نطقتَ بهِ *** و الهمُّ آخرُ هذا الدرهَمِ الجاري

و المرءُ بينهما ما لم يكن ورِعاً *** معذَّبُ القلبِ بين الهمِّ والنارِ

اللهم ابعدنا عن المال وفتنة المال 

شكرا زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور روان وعزام

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_تراجعت 4 مليارات دولار بسبب الأزمة العالمية_
_الأمير الوليد ينهي سنوات الغموض حول ثروته.. 17 مليار دولار "بالورقة والقلم"_


__



_دبي – قطب العربي_ 
_بعد سنواتٍ من الغموض حول ثروة الأمير الوليد بن طلال دفع البعض للوصول بها إلى رقم 30 مليار دولار، ظهرت أخيرًا الأرقام الحقيقية لثروة الأمير والتي بلغت 17.08 مليار دولار، لكن هذه الثروة تراجعت حوالي 4 مليارات دولار عن العام الماضي نتيجة التأثر بالأزمة المالية العالمية (الدولار يساوي 3.75 ريالات)._

_وجاء الرقم الأخير لثروة الأمير الوليد ضمن اللائحة السنوية لمجلة أرابيان بيزنس لأغنى 50 شخصية عربية والتي نُشرت يوم الأحد الماضي، وحافظ على صدارتها الأمير الوليد نفسه، وقال مُعدو اللائحة إنهم استقوا معلوماتهم وبياناتهم عن ثروة الوليد من الأمير نفسه ومن أقرب مساعديه مدعمةً بالوثائق والبيانات الرسمية._

_تقديرات متباينة_
_وكانت المجلات المتخصصة بثروات الأغنياء -ومنها فوربس العالمية وطبعتها العربية- قدروا ثروة الأمير الوليد العام الماضي 2007 بمبلغ 20.3 مليار دولار، وقدَّرت أرابيان بيزنس العام الماضي ثروة الوليد بـ29 مليار دولار، لكنها عادت وصححت الرقم إلى 21 مليار دولار، كما وضعت مجلة فوربس العالمية الأمير الوليد في المرتبة الخامسة والأثرى خارج أمريكا ضمن قائمة أثرى رجال أعمال العالم للعام 2005 بثروةٍ بلغت 18 مليار دولار._

_ووضعت قائمة مجلة فورتشن Fortune الأمريكية لأقوى 25 شخصية في القارة الأسيوية للعام 2005 الأمير الوليد بن طلال بن عبد العزيز في المرتبة الخامسة، مطلقةً عليه لقب وارن بوفيت العربي، وأقوى مستثمر في العالم._ 

_لكن معدِّي لائحة أرابيان بيزنس لأغنى 50 شخصية عربية هذا العام نجحوا في الوصول إلى الأمير الوليد شخصيًا وبعض مساعديه لحصر ثروته بدقة، وحسب الإحصائيات الجديدة يناهز صافي مجموع ثروة الأمير الوليد -كما كشف عنه في الثاني من ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2008- 17.08 مليار دولار، وهي موزعة على خمسة مجالات؛ وهي: الأسهم التي تندرج كلها ضمن شركة المملكة القابضة، التي قدرت قيمتها في 2 ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2008، بمبلغ 7.98مليار دولار، والشركات الكبرى والخارجة عن إطار "المملكة القابضة" (مجموعة القنوات الفضائية "إل بي سي وروتانا") والتي تبلغ قيمتهما 1.6 مليار دولار، بالإضافة إلى استثماراتٍ صغيرةٍ تناهز قيمتها 11 مليون دولار فقط، وعقارات الأمير والتي تقدر قيمتها بمبلغ 3.196 مليار دولار تحديدًا، والأصول الرئيسة الأخرى التي تصل قيمتها إلى 1.679 مليار دولار، وأخيرًا الأصول النقدية الموجودة في بنوك متعددة._

_المملكة القابضة_
_وقد تأسست المملكة القابضة على يد الأمير الوليد في عام 1980، وهي اليوم واحدة من أكبر الشركات في العالم وأكثرها تنوعًا من حيث الاستثمارات الخاصة سواء في المملكة العربية السعودية، أو الشرق الأوسط وفي شركاتٍ عالمية._

_وتتركز محفظة المملكة القابضة الاستثمارية بشكل أساسي على 3 قطاعات اقتصادية رئيسة؛ وهي: قطاعات الخدمات المصرفية والمالية، والفنادق، وشركات إدارة الفنادق، والعقارات، ولدى الشركة أيضًا اهتمامٌ بقطاعات التقنية والإعلام والاتصالات، والسياحة، والمواد الاستهلاكية والرعاية الصحية، وتجارة التجزئة، وقطاع الصناعة._

_وتشمل المحفظة الاستثمارية أسماء تجارية متميزة بما فيها، سيتي غروب، مجموعة سامبا المالية، فيرمونت رافلز للفنادق الدولية، فنادق فور سيزونز، وفنادق ومنتجعات موفنبيك، ونيوز كوربوريشن، وتايم ورنر، وسونغ بيرد للعقارات (كناري وورف لندن)، وبروكتر آند غامبل، وهيولت باكارد، وموتورولا، وشركة والت ديزني، وأيستمان كوداك، بالإضافة إلى أنشطة الشركة المحلية، وخصوصًا أنشطتها في الشركات المساهمة في المملكة، ومساهمتها في تنمية وتطوير الأسواق في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا، حيث تشكل هذه القطاعات الأربعة 90% من محفظة الشركة الاستثمارية._

_وتعتبر شركة المملكة القابضة اليوم أحد أكبر المستثمرين في المملكة العربية السعودية، وأكبر المستثمرين العرب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية._

_كيف تؤثر الأزمة؟_
_تتضمن المحفظة الاستثمارية المحلية والدولية للمملكة القابضة استثمارات في قطاعات اقتصادية رئيسة عديدة؛ فمن المعالم العقارية المميزة، إلى الفنادق العالمية الفاخرة إلى القطاع المصرفي إلى وسائط الإعلام وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، وتجارة التجزئة والرعاية الصحية والترفيه والسياحة، وتشمل هذه الحصص التي يملكها الوليد في شركات كبرى مثل سيتي غروب، وأبل ونيوز كوربوريشن._ 

_وقال تقرير أرابيان بيزنس إن أحد الأخطاء الشائعة في كثيرٍ من الأحيان في تقدير ثروة الأمير الوليد هو في العدّ المزدوج أي حساب الخسائر والمكاسب مرتين؛ فمثلاً، وبالرغم من أن الانخفاض في سعر سهم سيتي غروب، الذي يملك فيه الوليد 5%، قد تم توثيقه بوضوح، فإنه لم يتم إضافته بشكلٍ منفصلٍ إلى ثروته واعتبر جزءًا من المحفظة الاستثمارية للملكة القابضة، وبعبارةٍ أخرى فإن 95% من الأسهم التي يملكها الوليد شخصيًا في المملكة القابضة تشمل كل ما يملكه من أسهم وحصص تحت راية المملكة القابضة._ 

_واعتبارًا من 2 كانون الأول /ديسمبر، وعلى أساس 1.33 دولار (5 ريالات) لسعر السهم، فإن حصة الأمير الوليد في المملكة القابضة كانت قيمتها 7.98 مليار دولار._ 
_ومن الجدير بالذكر بأن أي تغييرٍ في سعر سهم المملكة القابضة يكون له تأثير بالغ على ثروة الأمير، فمثلاً انخفاض سعر سهم المملكة القابضة بـ27 سنت (1 ريال سعودي) يشكل انخفاضًا بـ1.7 مليار دولار في الثروة الشخصية للأمير._

_وكشفت أرابيان بيزنس تقييمًا مستقلاً لأكبر قوتين خارجتين عن نطاق المملكة القابضة وهما القناتين الفضائيتين "إل بي سي" و"وروتانا" حيث بلغت حصة الوليد الشخصية في هذه الشركات 1.6 مليار دولار._ 

_أيضًا كشفت أريبيان بزنس النقاب عن تملك الوليد 66% من شركة صغيرة للاستشارات أسست عام 1990، ولديه حصة الأغلبية في هذه الشركة بما يناهز 11 مليون دولار، هذا بالإضافة إلى شركاتٍ أخرى لا تدخل ضمن إطار المملكة القابضة._

_العقارات الخاصة_
_يستضيف الوليد معظم كبار الشخصيات والزوار ذوي المراتب العالية في "منتجع المملكة" الذي يعد تحفة معمارية بذوقٍ ملكي، ولكن هذا ليس بالشيء الكثير بالمقارنة مع "واحة المملكة" الفاخرة التي مازالت قيد الإنشاء حاليًا، وتبلغ مساحة واحة المملكة 4 مليون متر مربع وستكون جاهزة بنهاية عام 2009، وسوف يشمل 70000 متر مربع من المشروع على بحيرةٍ وحديقة حيوانات خاصة، وتقدر قيمتها بمبلغ 350 مليون دولار، شاملةً تكاليف التطوير._

_واستحوذ الأمير الوليد على 50 مليون متر مربع من الأرض المحاذية لمشروع واحة المملكة، حيث يطور حاليًا مطورون عقاريون إماراتيون كشركة إعمار العقارية مشاريع جديدة على مقربةٍ منها، ما أسفر عن ارتفاعٍ في قيمة الأراضي المحيطة ليناهز سعر المتر المربع الواحد 26.66 دولار (وفقًا لأرقام خاصة بإعمار العقارية)، ما جعل قيمة الأرض المحاذية لمشروع واحة المملكة والمملوكة من طرف الوليد تناهز 1.3 مليار دولار._

_أما منتج المملكة فتبلغ مساحته حاليًا 500.000 متر مربع وهو يحاذي الحي الدبلوماسي في الرياض، وهو أفخر مكانٍ للترفيه خاص بضيوف الأمير، ويحتوي المنتجع على حديقة حيوان خاصة وبحيرة._

_وتحولت مكاتب الوليد بن طلال السابقة إلى مقرٍّ لمؤسسة الوليد بن طلال الخيرية حيث يدير من خلالها الأمير أعماله الخيرية محليًا وإقليميًا ودوليًا._

_ويمتلك الأمير الوليد مجموعةً خاصة من القصور والأراضي المجاورة لمملكة الواحة وأراضي في مواقع مختلفة._

_أسطول نقل جوي وبري_
_ويمتلك الأمير الوليد العديد من الأصول الرئيسة الأخرى تقدر بـ1.679 مليار دولار، منها حقيبة النقل التي يمتلكها الأمير والتي تبلغ قيمتها 820 مليون دولار وتضم طائرة بوينغ 747 بمبلغ 240 مليون دولار، وإيرباص A380 بقيمة 330 مليون دولار، وإيرباص A320 بـ120 مليون دولار، وهوكر بـ6 مليون دولار، ويخوت وطائرات هليكوبتر بـ105 مليون دولار، أما أسطول السيارات فتبلغ قيمته 21 مليون دولار، ويناهز عدده 400 مركبة، وتشمل عددًا كبيرًا من الشاحنات التي تحمل المعدات له بشكلٍ يومي بين معسكراته في مواقع مختلفة من الصحراء._

_بالإضافة إلى 10 سيارات خاصة وأكثرها استعمالاً هي فولفو، رينج روفر، هامر وإنفينيتي، ولا يمتلك الأمير مثل هواة جمع السيارات فراري أو لامبورغيني._ 

_وهذا يترك 857 مليون دولار كأصول أخرى معظمها من مجموعته من المجوهرات، كما يمتلك أيضًا مرفأ في مدينة كان الفرنسية واستثمارات أخرى في شركات لبنانية وفلسطينية، بخلاف السيولة النقدية التي رفض الأمير الكشف عنها._



انا كنت قد عشت في الامملكة العربية السعودية ولي اكون دقيق في الرياض .

كل ما قيل صحيح وما سوف يقال :.....................الخ

ولكن كل ما اود قولة هو  :Frown: انا الوليد بن طلال قد سؤال: ماذا تملك من رصيد في البنك ؟ فقال : اتريد الاجابة قبل السؤال او بعد السؤال .) فما قولكم في ما سمعتم !!!!!!!!! :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احمد حابه احكيلك كلمه وحده...احنا بالحياه الدنيا مش بالجنه والانسان انخلق في كبد كما ذكر القران الكريم وما انخلق ليسعد..لهيك لاتظن ابدا انها ممكن تكمل على بني ادم والا مافي داعي انه احنا نسعى ورى الجنه الي هي بنظرنا الكمال ووعدنا ربنا فيها...
> انا بتمنى يكون معي مصاري..وعندي سياره وبيت واروح سياحه..بس مش لدرجه يكون معي 17 مليار...صدقني انها حمل ثقيل جدا جدا..
> وبرجع بحكيلك مصاري الدنيا كلها ما بتقدر تشتري السعاده...مابتقدر تشتري الصحه زيما ذكر محمد وما بتقدر تشتري قلب محب ومخلص وصادق...ومابتقدر تشتري الجنه بالاخره...بالعكس هاي المصاري..فتنه..بتغري صاحبها..لانو شو ماعمل قادر انه يخفي اخطاؤه بسلطه المال..
> انا كمان مابدي ال17 مليار دولار


صحيح...بس في ناس بالحياة بشقوا اكثر من ناس وهاي حقيقة ... وفي ناس بسعدوا اكثر من ناس...مشان هيك اللي بمتلك المال واللي مش ضروري الله يبتليه بمرض مع المال بكون وصل لدرجة عالية من السعادة ... وانا بنظري المصاري بتصنع جانب كبير من السعادة....اما انو ما بدي ال17 مليار ...فمستحيييييل ارفض هيك مبلغ(لو انعرض علي)...بس كلامك جميل :Icon31:

----------


## السراب الخفي

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

